# 6" Peruvian Rhom.



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

nice rhom and setup


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nice rhom and your tank is tinted like no other


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice rhom

why does the tank have such a dark yellow tint to it? is that the water colour or just the way the light makes it look?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> nice rhom
> 
> why does the tank have such a dark yellow tint to it? is that the water colour or just the way the light makes it look?


because of the driftwood.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I also put aluminum foil under the light to cover most of it.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

nice rhom. is that tanis or the lighting?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Buckman said:


> nice rhom. is that tanis or the lighting?


Low lighting + tannins from driftwood.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice rhom and set up bro


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn you must have a lot of Malaysian driftwood in there to make the water go like that, I thought you had peat running in the filters.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I really thought that was some kind of black water abstract. Going to take a while to clear that up.

Nice rhom.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Tango374 said:


> I really thought that was some kind of black water abstract. Going to take a while to clear that up.
> 
> Nice rhom.


Don't want to clear it up, i like the look and the rhom seems to like it too.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hmmm. 
I hear you on favoring the tea-colored look. However, I don't believe it will last forever. I could be wrong, but eventually all the tanins will leak out of that wood and the water will eventually clear up. Then, if you'll be forced to go another route to get that "tint" again. 
That will take some time though.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice rhom looks just like my 6", I just moved him to a 50 breeder. Here is a pic before I moved him.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy Tannis Batman


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah,water is brown and the rhom loves it. If i have no other lights on in the room,it's hard to tell where the rhom is from a distance.


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

i think this fish looks a lot like a compressus... can you send me couple of otha pics of your fish ????


THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Nice rhom looks just like my 6", I just moved him to a 50 breeder. Here is a pic before I moved him.
> 
> View attachment 188612


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

jungleboogie said:


> Nice rhom looks just like my 6", I just moved him to a 50 breeder. Here is a pic before I moved him.
> 
> View attachment 188612


[/quote]
I was thinking of comp too!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what makes it a comp?
looks like rhom to me.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

1rhom said:


> I really thought that was some kind of black water abstract. Going to take a while to clear that up.
> 
> Nice rhom.


Don't want to clear it up, i like the look and the rhom seems to like it too.
[/quote]
?

The tannins will eventually seep out of the wood decreasing the dillution on the water.
May I suggest adding peat to your filters so that you will continue the nice tannins?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> I really thought that was some kind of black water abstract. Going to take a while to clear that up.
> 
> Nice rhom.


Don't want to clear it up, i like the look and the rhom seems to like it too.
[/quote]
?

The tannins will eventually seep out of the wood decreasing the dillution on the water.
May I suggest adding peat to your filters so that you will continue the nice tannins?
[/quote]
Eventually i will,when the tannins decrease, i will add peat in the filter. Will i have to change the peat eventually too?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, the peat will lose it's "tanninability" more quickly than the wood.

I like to change mine out every few water changes.
For example, let's say you have peat in 3 filters (or 3 chambers of a filter) you can change out one every water change.

The peat also acts as a good bacteria medium.

I'm tellin' ya, tannins are great for the fish, bring out incredible coloration, and often induce breeding behavior, and sometimes even clutches of eggs.
(I don't raise the eggs, but simply having your fish spawn in your tank is a good sign of a healthy tank.)


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't see much coloration(in the fish) !! The water is to dark







I have no room in the filter i have now. Maybe i'll buy an aquaclear to fill up with peat!!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

1rhom said:


> I don't see much coloration(in the fish) !! The water is to dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get a Fluval, they have alot of space for peat.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

My rhom/comp is what it is. I bought him at 3/4 of an inch from Ash as a baby black. If it turns out to be a comp thats fine, I have never had one and wanted one.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Can i add peat on top of the basket, on the cover of the media basket? I will remove the carbon and white pad. So i will have mech filter at the bottom, then blue foam , then bio media and on the top, peat. Is that good?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

this is what i'm trying to achieve . can i find this sand anywhere?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

isn't that similar to play sand?
you gonna have a 3D tank like that? you should


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I got the color from driftwood and peat,now i want to change the substrate .


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

what kind of substrate you thinking about some sand?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

TJcali said:


> what kind of substrate you thinking about some sand?


whatever sand there's in the pic above.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well if you want the sand in the above pic your going to have to go to brazil lol. I use play sand in my 125 and its on the lighter colored side but does resemble the above pic. I like the tanins in the tank especially if you are trying to replicate its natural habitat. Sweet set up!


----------

